# Exo terra



## Poppe (Sep 26, 2019)

Is a small exo terra terrarium good for a orchid mantis?


----------



## Synapze (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Poppe (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 30, 2019)

I have a good sized female in an 8x8x8 nano. Still too big, really. She travels, but oh so slowly, until she want to gift me an ooth. She really walks around then, until she settles on a spot.


----------



## Poppe (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok can she catch the flies easy?


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 1, 2019)

@Poppe what instar is your mantis? That's a great size for an older nymph, or adult.


----------



## Poppe (Oct 2, 2019)

He is subadult


----------



## MrZorak (Dec 13, 2019)

I wanted to add to this, though delayed. My brother and I have had some issues with exo-terra enclosure. Not that they are poorly built or anything, they're very good! BUT the metal meshing on top we have experienced to sometimes be harsh on mantis feed. We've noticed wear and tear at feed and my chinese mantis even ripped out part of a forearm after getting stuck.

To fix this, we bought soft rolls of mesh on Amazon and were able to take the old mesh out and do a new installation. I would just take the mesh into consideration for your mantids. Not sure if anyone else has had experiences with this.


----------

